# Can't see the Sightings Board anymore



## icydog (Apr 13, 2007)

I am obviously not new yet I can no longer see the Sightings board. What's up? Can you help?


----------



## icydog (Apr 13, 2007)

Any help with this?


----------



## Dave M (Apr 13, 2007)

Marylyn -

As you are once again shown as a "TUG Member", you should have full access to the Sightings forum, either through a saved "favorite" link or by scrolling down to the "Private Forums" (in the list of forums) and accessing it that way. Please do that and tell us what you see.


----------



## Debbie0329 (Apr 14, 2007)

*Sightings Board*

I also cannot see it - I believe I'm logged in correctly...

Deb


----------



## Debbie0329 (Apr 14, 2007)

*I figured it out....*

Never mind - I went back and checked again - I'm all set....

Deb


----------



## icydog (Apr 14, 2007)

Dave M said:


> Marylyn -
> 
> As you are once again shown as a "TUG Member", you should have full access to the Sightings forum, either through a saved "favorite" link or by scrolling down to the "Private Forums" (in the list of forums) and accessing it that way. Please do that and tell us what you see.


 
Hi Dave,
I actually printed out your instructions and followed them exactly and it worked. I never noticed the member password because I thought it was an instruction. Thanks. 

Now I have *one* unique ID and password for ratings/reviews that also works for BBS. Is that correct? If it is, I think I am finally all set to start being a member again!! Thanks again, Marylyn


----------



## "Roger" (Apr 14, 2007)

There is actually a little bonus to this.  You can now go to the Sightings board without having to enter any sort of password.  Makes that board more usable (for full members).


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 14, 2007)

yes you are correct...if completed properly you only have ONE username and password for both the BBS and ratings/reviews.

This was our intended goal from the beginning!

We have also extended the cookie limits so you shouldnt have to log in NEARLY as much at all once you do it the first time!


----------



## icydog (Apr 14, 2007)

Tell me again why you need the Tug *Member code* that goes into our profile? What does it have to do with my passwords and ID? Anything?

What is that code's function? 

Right now my id is icydog and password ..... and its the same for both BBS and Member areas. Just trying to figure this out. I am not changing anything because it is working for me but I am lost as to the Member code function. Is it the same as the old password ---Time.


----------



## Dave M (Apr 14, 2007)

Yes, it is.


----------



## "Roger" (Apr 14, 2007)

icydog said:


> ...I am lost as to the Member code function. Is it the same as the old password ---Time.


.
(From what I have seen) I would give a slightly different answer than Dave; namely, both yes and no. 

With the old "universal" password ("time"), you had to remember it and type it in when you went to the review areas or the sightings board.  With the new setup (which includes a new word instead of "time" and with this new secret word listed in your profile), you don't have to remember that word nor type it in.  So, while this new word gets you to where "time" used to, it does not exactly function like the old one did. Once you are set up, the only thing you need to know is how to log on as yourself.

[I appreciate all that you modiators and board organizers have been through the last few days.  This post is meant to be helpful.  If you feel that it only confuses matters more, please, please, just delete it. I won't be offended in the least.]


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 14, 2007)

I think that everyone having their own user name and password for TUG, which can be the same on both TUG and the BBS,  is a good thing. I didn't like the idea that everyone had the same username and password.

Changing your BBS profile from time to the new code word shouldn't be as difficult as it seem to be.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 14, 2007)

I am pretty sure the underlying issue is that everyone was so used to putting in their password "time" that was used to log into the ratings/reviews...into that box here on the BBS.

thus when they got a new password to go along with their username...they just put it into the box.

If I was reading Dougs recent email right...more people have actually put their new temp passwords into the box than have put the new member code.

We will find a workable solution for this before the deadline...I promise.


----------

